# My low poly images



## u483958 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for feedback on my images made in the "low poly" style. Let me know what you think!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW really great! That Statue of Liberty is spectacular.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I enjoy this style of art...I see it on Instagram quite a bit. You can really get into depth of images with it. Nice!!!


----------



## u483958 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!

I made these three with an app for low poly art and my statue of liberty is currently a featured screenshot there (for iOS version). It took me some time, not sure if I would be able to repeat it.

I like low poly art a lot!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

I like these a lot but please explain "low poly", I am not at all familiar with digital art.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job.. I love digitally playing with images 

D


----------



## u483958 (Jun 22, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> I like these a lot but please explain "low poly", I am not at all familiar with digital art.


Thank you!

"Low Poly" comes from "Low Polygon", a term used to describe 3d models that consist of, well, not many polygons. Such models are simple and have this distinctive "blocky" look. Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_poly .

I'm actually drawing triangles manually using photos as a reference to simulate 3d low poly models. This is called "Low Poly 2d". Here is a tutorial for the app that I'm using: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Low-Poly-Art-with-PolyGen .


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool, looks interesting, thanks for the links, I will check them out.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Susan.. It's kind of like pixelating the picture.. on a much larger scale

D


----------

